# Uni is coming



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## gxc20th (Aug 15, 2013)

Saw this earlier too! Had no idea they were working on it. Might make APR work a little faster.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Just did stage 2 on my Golf R at home, can't wait to add another vehicle Uni....


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

Excellent. 
And if I remember correctly, don’t need to bother with specialist dealers and their fees. Can upload it at home with UniConnect


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

The race is on now to see which one will come out first, Uni or APR =p


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Differences?*

What are the differences between the upcoming APR, the Unitronic and the Neuspeed power module?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tig20ne said:


> What are the differences between the upcoming APR, the Unitronic and the Neuspeed power module?


Apr and Uni are actual tunes for one. Meaning a full on ECU rework. 

The NPM is a piggyback system that you just plug in (more or less). It “confuses” the ecu by upping boost based on what setting you pick.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

xd-data-ii said:


> Excellent.
> And if I remember correctly, don’t need to bother with specialist dealers and their fees. Can upload it at home with UniConnect


When I reached out to Uni last month they confirmed a summer time release with access from Uni-connect so yep, no need to visit a dealer, just plug in and tune at home.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> The race is on now to see which one will come out first, Uni or APR =p


A uni rep told me summer time last month. Don’t think they really care about who gets to market first on their end (although, we all know how business works). Generally the first to market will clean up but each company has their own fanbase, obviously.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I'll wait on Uni...maybe its because I'm Canadian, but maybe its because they've already been really great on my previous purchases. I'm happy with the quality of their downpipe and other parts I've seen are top notch. I already have the cable so perhaps its just because I'm invested. I've heard that APR will not have a flash at home option for the initial release as well...love being able to flash at home, so thats a big factor for me.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

They must be close, they put up pricing details and it;s current $100 off but you can't actually buy it

https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/volkwagen-tiguan-20l-tsi-2019-stage1


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

One of my tech's caught it, but has anyone noticed in the Uni dyno pic, the rear wheels aren't turning. I don't know that you can get a front track SEL premium R-Line Tig. I think it's more likely that the drive shaft to the rear was disconnected to get a higher HP number. Any thoughts?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

NJGrown said:


> One of my tech's caught it, but has anyone noticed in the Uni dyno pic, the rear wheels aren't turning. I don't know that you can get a front track SEL premium R-Line Tig. I think it's more likely that the drive shaft to the rear was disconnected to get a higher HP number. Any thoughts?


That's an illusion due to perspective in the photo. The front and rear drives are permanently connected by the multi-plate clutch. Although the power is usually transmitted through the front wheels to save fuel, they are monitored by both wheel slip sensors and protection sensors throughout the system. If you disconnect the drive shaft (or rear half shafts) relieving pressure on the clutch pack the car will throw an array of codes, and probably go into limp mode. This might be able to be coded out, but it's a lot of reverse engineering and coding just to cheat on advertised numbers. And on a low-volume, low power application like the B-cycle, it's not worth the time.

It wouldn't matter anyway, as the advertised increases are based on the delta between baseline and tuned, and factor in a known loss for the dyno. Unitronic is a well established company with a great reputation, and aren't going to engage in hyping numbers that eBay-level shops will.

I've had both APR and Unitronic files on about 6 cars over 20 years, and would buy either...but on the cars I've had a chance to apply both companies files, on 2 out of 3 the Unitronic flashes were more aggressive without any drivability or reliability flaws.

In Canada the model lineup is different (Trendline, Comfortline, Execuline) but FWD is only offered on the base car like in the US. R-Line is a cosmetic option.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

If they have pricing that you can purchase right now that probably means a release is coming very soon. Very curious to see their final numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTIme10 (Dec 6, 2014)

I will gladly support uni but I need to see numbers.


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> If they have pricing that you can purchase right now that probably means a release is coming very soon. Very curious to see their final numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope that pricing includes the UniConnect tool.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

xd-data-ii said:


> I hope that pricing includes the UniConnect tool.


Their tunes (or any other company for that matter) never come with the at home connection tool, so I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

gti_addict said:


> Their tunes (or any other company for that matter) never come with the at home connection tool, so I wouldn't get your hopes up.


Cobb does..... 

I guess there will be nowhere open for a while to get it installed without forking out more for the UniConnect tool.
Price versus reward for the Tiguan might be too high at those costs. Will need to wait for user reviews.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

gti_addict said:


> Their tunes (or any other company for that matter) never come with the at home connection tool, so I wouldn't get your hopes up.


You buy it separate and its good for all your cars that you add. I have had mine for my R and another VW, and will look to use the same cable on the Tiguan when its out.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

xd-data-ii said:


> Cobb does.....
> 
> I stand corrected, Cobb does with a price tag for the MK7 of $675, the Unitronic would be $550 (on sale) + $150 for the UniCONNECT so only $25 more than Cobb (who I haven't seen any development for our cars yet).
> 
> I asked my friend who is an authorized Unitronic dealer so he's going to check with Unitronic and try to get more info on the availability for us.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> xd-data-ii said:
> 
> 
> > Cobb does.....
> ...


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Come on Uni, summer sale is out....would love to take advantage for the Tiguan ....wink wink


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Super excited for Uni. I like being able to flash at my own discretion.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

FatDuck said:


> Super excited for Uni. I like being able to flash at my own discretion.


They say you can but literally every other tuner says it requires the ECU sent in. I certainly hope Uni has truly found a way to flash at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

Just got a 2020 Tig, traded my faithful friend, the 2010 GTI, as it was time to move on. I went tiguan because styling and tech are not really something you can upgrade, but power is. Excited to see what comes out over the next 6 months as the car is broken in


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Just saw this today from a FB Tiguan group, it says coming soon...









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

rayjpep1 said:


> Just saw this today from a FB Tiguan group, it says coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Messaged them soon and they say numbers look great and “tune release is imminent”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Its here!!!!*

UNITRONIC STAGE 1 : *227HP / 290LB-FT* VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN MK2 2.0L TSI MQB GEN3-BCHANGE VEHICLE
OCTANE
91 Octane / 95 Ron gas

*HP
+43

LB-FT
+69
*


----------

